# dv-200n vacuum pump, rebuild?



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

I have one that I was told stopped working. I don't think the guy bothers to try rebuilding his stuff, he's not too inclined that way so I am pretty sure I can fix it because it probably isn't some rare mode of failure. I don't think it was abused either.

My first question is will it "explode" if I take it apart?

And second is will this kit more than likely be sufficient?: 
http://www.grainger.com/product/GRAINGER-APPROVED-Pump-Repair-Kit-22JH95


----------

